# Seafoam Questions



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I bought the seafoam today with my oil. Im gonna use the seafoam in the oil treatement, the gas tank, and in the TB. I was wondering though, im getting many mixed answers in my search about where to allow the engine to suck up the seafoam. Some say the brake booster line, but many people say the best place for it is in the PCV line. Is there anyone who has had experience with this? And if it is the PVC line, can someone post a pic of where that line is exactly? Thanks guys 
:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The PVC line is under the front of the passenger side fuel rail cover next to the oil fill cap, if you want to clean the TB there is no better place to suck in the Sea Foam,


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thats exactly what I needed. Thanks 05GTO!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Feeding it through the PCV line on the intake will clean the TB some, but I don't know if the Sea Foam would make it to the back cylinders. I've heard people use the brake booster line, and others feed from both front and back. I've never 'Foamed the GTO, but I've done it on several other cars where feeding from the brake booster line is a big no-no because they typically come from a single intake runner and can hydrolock a cylinder, but because of the LS intake manifold design, that's impossible to do, so it's plenty safe.

I did however, clean my TB with carburetor cleaner and a paper towel. I held open the plate and cleaned behind it, that's where it was really nasty. Just be sure to not leave junk in there if you do it...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I heard to do it in the Brake Booster, but I heard it does not reach all cylinders either. I was reading on ls1gto.com that many people have done it through the PCV line and it has worked perfectly. So I will try it through there. Also, what I did was I put seafoam in the gas already, and the oil, which im letting the oil run no more than 250 miles as instructed and then changing it. Also Im cleaning out the throttle body through the PCV line and opening the blade and spraying a tougher seafoam made for that. So technically the whole TB will be cleaned. We will see what happens. I still have to wait a little while as of now to drive some more miles waiting for the seafoam in the oil to mix up.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Deep Creep works great, but I personally don't use it on anything bigger than motorcycles because of it's limited delivery rate. I'm convinced it's the same exact stuff, but just in aerosol form. But yeah if you're going to clean the TB with the motor off, a can of carburetor cleaner will work just as good, if not better, and is much cheaper than Deep Creep. It's really harsh though and will dry out your skin pretty bad if you leave it on your hands/nails for a prolonged period.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Sounds good man. Ill have to give that a try


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Deep Creep works great, but I personally don't use it on anything bigger than motorcycles because of it's limited delivery rate. I'm convinced it's the same exact stuff, but just in aerosol form. But yeah if you're going to clean the TB with the motor off, a can of carburetor cleaner will work just as good, if not better, and is much cheaper than Deep Creep. It's really harsh though and will dry out your skin pretty bad if you leave it on your hands/nails for a prolonged period.


Some of them can be lethal when burned, so be sure to use it in a well ventilated area.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Yea I heard to do it in the Brake Booster, but I heard it does not reach all cylinders either. I was reading on ls1gto.com that many people have done it through the PCV line and it has worked perfectly. So I will try it through there. Also, what I did was I put seafoam in the gas already, and the oil, which im letting the oil run no more than 250 miles as instructed and then changing it. Also Im cleaning out the throttle body through the PCV line and opening the blade and spraying a tougher seafoam made for that. So technically the whole TB will be cleaned. We will see what happens. I still have to wait a little while as of now to drive some more miles waiting for the seafoam in the oil to mix up.


After you do that check your spark plugs.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GM4life said:


> After you do that check your spark plugs.


I think I know why, but, why should you check your plugs after?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I think I know why, but, why should you check your plugs after?


I never Seafoamed an engine like that before. I'm thinking that Seafoaming will break loose alot of carbon and oil all at once an may foul the plugs. What is your thoughts Ferg?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I have heard that too. A lot of people that I know who have seafoamed the car have changed out their spark plugs due to the amount of carbon buildup. I will definitely check them after and see what they look like.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I just did the seafoam in the PCV Line and when I started the car up after waiting fifteen minutes, the car smoked like hell :lol:

Took it out for a spirited drive , now the car runs smoother than ever. Best thing I did. Now I gotta change the oil since I put the seafoam in there as well. I'll see how that looks when it comes out :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I never Seafoamed an engine like that before. I'm thinking that Seafoaming will break loose alot of carbon and oil all at once an may foul the plugs. What is your thoughts Ferg?


Exact same thoughts I had. With the LSX engines tendency to pull oil through the PCV system, my guess is there could be enough that it would be a good idea to at least check them and be prepared to change plugs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Great minds think alike.
:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> Well I just did the seafoam in the PCV Line and when I started the car up after waiting fifteen minutes, the car smoked like hell :lol:
> 
> Took it out for a spirited drive , now the car runs smoother than ever. Best thing I did. Now I gotta change the oil since I put the seafoam in there as well. I'll see how that looks when it comes out :cheers


Awesome, glad to hear it worked.  Did you just do the PCV line or did you use the booster line too?

I remember seeing a lot of oil sludge on the floor of my intake manifold when I installed my Svede/Cleaned the TB.


----------

